# new atv riding spot in central florida !



## backwoodsboy70

It's called omega atv ranch its on highway 44 in samsula they have a website, www.omegaatvranch.com , I'm hoping to go soon and check it out bc its 6 miles from my house, there 600 acres of mud bogs , trails, ponds, everything and its a 3 day weeknd event and u can camp there


----------



## big wall on 44s

link didnt work ima look it up and see how far it is from me im in clermont


----------



## big wall on 44s

ok looked it up here is the link http://omegaranchatvpark.com/Home_Page.php and its a hour and 20 mins from me might have to check it out one weekend


----------



## southern boy

Hey i went to the park last month its a lot of fun there isn't a lot of people there yet put the ones that are there are vary friendly. last month is was pretty dry since it hasn't rained in a wile, when it dose rain it will be supper wet. cant what for the end of this month to go to the next ride.


----------



## linkage

Rules say you have to wear helmets?


----------



## backwoodsboy70

No u dont need to wear them and alcohol is allowed i checked with them , they jus put it there for insurance reasons , i went i didnt care for it that much not enough mud


----------



## speedman

theres another one now called http://www.devilsgardenmudclub.com/


----------



## backwoodsboy70

That soynds like a badass place ! To bad they dont have pics:thinking:


----------



## primetime1267

They will have some tuff competition with RYC being so close... Especially for their grand opening weekend and being that this is RYC BIGGEST weekend and all.


----------



## speedman

i agree dion they are gonna have tuff competition with ryc dont get me wrong i wanna check it out but everything that is opening is nothing like ryc or tcr its more like dirty foot they have one hole and then all trails, i like riding trails that are flooded with water.


----------



## Roboquad

NOT Bashing but the picture reminds me of most 
Ocala parks I've been to ...a nice graded road they call ATV trail, to take you on scenic tours through the woods. I will NEVER do that again. not even a puddle to play in. You guys need to come over the east coast and ride with me. we follow the river basin. Takes a full day one way. Mud /open fields/ wild horses/ cows to look at...Gators along many parts of the trail, deep mud and open areas if you want to let her eat! Takes you right under the 520 B line to Orlando.


----------



## speedman

Roboquad said:


> NOT Bashing but the picture reminds me of most
> Ocala parks I've been to ...a nice graded road they call ATV trail, to take you on scenic tours through the woods. I will NEVER do that again. not even a puddle to play in. You guys need to come over the east coast and ride with me. we follow the river basin. Takes a full day one way. Mud /open fields/ wild horses/ cows to look at...Gators along many parts of the trail, deep mud and open areas if you want to let her eat! Takes you right under the 520 B line to Orlando.


 
pm me your number maybe me and a buddy will make it a weekend ride if hes down to go over there.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

I wanna ride there ! Thats a hr away from me


----------



## speedman

i just wanna ride i havent rode in a month already only down the block.


----------



## Roboquad

I've been a 2wd for 2 months. Will be nice to be back.


----------

